# Photos bronze roller



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a bronze mottle or grizzle OC. He has a unique look that I like and what makes his tail bar the way it is, I have no idea. This bird is mated to a yellow check (ash yellow) and has a blue check and ash yellow grizzle in the nest. He has heavy flecking (blue/black) and I can only guess that he must be ash red, bronze, split for blue and dilute. A very useful bird.








Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Almost assuredly the reason for the look in the tail bar is that this bird is also heterozygous for recessive red. Ash-red bird that are heterozygous for recessive red usually show the bar this way. When bronze is involved, you get even more of the bar showing this way. In fact, I learned a long time ago from the Luden brothers (who raised not only Lebanons, but Indian Fantails, and other breeds that look like this) that you can often sex the bird just from the color of the tail bar in these cases, with cocks often having a much lighter white in the tail bar than the hens. (this is in the same family lines)

Frank


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Very interesting Frank*

Thanks for taking a look. His similarity to the Lebanons and unique features is why I kept him to breed from. The Lebanons seem different from just about anything and is most likely why Doc Hollander studied them. I bought some Shikli Amars from him many years ago (although I don't think he let me actually pay for them),

I liked his markings (this roller) and also wanted to dilute bronze to see what it looked like. To my surprise, he is already split for dilute and produced a yellowish baby in the first round while mated to a yellow check hen. I wondered if bronze or some other factor produced the odd tail bar but it's interesting to know that recessive red and bronze can produce this. I never knew what factors the lebanons had, only that they were different from anything else that I ever had. This guy is pure roller but with what I always figured was tippler bronze from long ago. He also happens to be split for blue as can be seen by the flecking. I'm still learning alot about bronze but it seems more as a modifier than an actual color and changes drastically with different applications. A very interesting gene.

Bill


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like a redhead to me. And a very striking one too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a beautiful bird, Bill.


----------

